# GCC Puma III pinch rollers



## dwilgus (Jul 29, 2011)

I am having a problem with the pinch rollers on my GCC Puma 3. This machine has 2 rollers. One of the rollers all of a sudden does not grip well causing the vinyl to not feed properly. The roller appears to be flush against the vinyl but I can easily pull the vinyl that's under it. The other roller is fine. The roller is positioned over the grit roller underneath. Is there any kind of adjustment I can make? I'm waiting to hear from the company I bought it from, but I'm impatient.


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

I had a pinch roller the same problem vinyl shifting and not much pressure from my pinch roller....I had to look close and there was a crack on the plastic that the shaft ran trough the pinch roller assembly. I am not sure what the pinch roller assembly for the Puma looks like though...I have the lower end GCC Expert.

My pinch roller assembly was replaced under warranty.


----------



## dwilgus (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'll have to check to see if there's any cracks in the part. That's what I hate about plastic - breaks too easily. I don't understand why it would crack under normal use though.


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

The part was broken between the springs and the roller on the assembly. I am very careful with my pinch rollers... this seems like a weakness of the machine. Overall the machine seems ok otherwise.

GCC sent me the set of 2 and seemed to indicate, on the phone, that this was a common problem with the newer expert24 GCC machine. Hopefully yours being a higher end machine the assembly is made better.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

It does sound like you are not getting any pressure from the pinch roller to the grit wheel underneath the vinyl. I have a Puma III, but have not had a problem with the pinch rollers as of yet.

Check the part of the pinch roller around the spring. It may have a problem there, and that particular side is not going up and down properly.


----------



## dwilgus (Jul 29, 2011)

Turns out there's a crack in the assembly where the pin goes. I have no idea how this would crack, but time to use my warranty (the machine is only a couple months old). Thanks everyone!


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I experienced the same issues, just contacted the GCC Technical line and Ruth was very helpful and sending me replacement rollers.


----------

